# best mac virus program



## sul3ei (Apr 29, 2007)

hi what is the best virus program for mac.


thank you.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

http://www.clamxav.com/


----------



## johnandreew (Aug 19, 2007)

*Top 6 Macintosh Antivirus Software*

Though fewer viruses have been written specifically targeted the Macintosh OS, Mac viruses do exist. Cross-platfrom threats, such as many of the Office macro viruses, can also be a problem for Mac users. The following antivirus software is well-suited to defending Mac users against the threat of viruses.

*1. Norton Internet Security for Macintosh*
Suite includes Norton AntiVirus, Norton Personal Firewall, Norton Privacy Control, and Aladdin iClean removes unneeded Internet clutter. For Mac OS 8, 9, and X or higher.
*

2. Norton AntiVirus for Macintosh*
Supporting Mac OS 8.1 or higher, Norton Antivirus for Macintosh features transparent realtime scanning, including email and Internet downloads, as well as scheduled and on-demand scans.

*3. Virex*
Virex features Universal Scan-At-Download to scan Zip archives, files compressed by StuffIt Deluxe, Compact Pro and more, as well as email attachment and drag-and-drop scanning. For OS X, version 10.0.3 and above.

*4. Sophos Anti-Virus for Macintosh*
Sophos Anti-Virus for Macintosh checks local hard disks, floppy disks and networks for the presence of Macintosh, macro and non-Macintosh viruses. It operates in on-access and on-demand modes. For OS 8.1 and above. InterCheck on-access scanning is not yet available for Mac OS X.

*5. Intego Security Products*
Intego provides a full range of security products for Mac users, including antivirus software, firewall, backup, and hard disk protection. For Mac OS 8, 9, and X.

*6. RAV Antivirus for Mail Servers*
RAV AntiVirus for Mail Servers provides solutions for PostFix, CommuniGate Pro, DMail and Courier running on Mac OS X. Includes an anti-spam module.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Free Hit Counters, Website Counter
www.thehitcounters.com


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You don't really need one.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

We use Sophos at work.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I only use the bulit in Firewall. I don't run Windows on my Mac.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Serge_N_Gin said:


> I only use the bulit in Firewall. I don't run Windows on my Mac.


A network firewall and virus software generally are targeting different things.


I've always subscribed to the belief that every home should really have a hardware firewall. It's cheap and better than relying on a OS software firewall.

Although viruses appear non-existent on Macs, you can still be a carrier. 
If you ever forward emails, you can be passing one on.
Sometimes we may feel that Window users are the enemy  , but removing viruses, worms, bots, etc is a good thing for all internet users.


----------

